# Bubinga Wood?



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's a question I'm posting just to satisify my own curiosity. It seems like bubinga wood is a fairly common wood for basses but I don't think I've ever seen a guitar made from bubinga wood and I'm wondering why that is? Is it because of the resonance of the wood or are there other factors at play? Thanks. :smile:


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Also known as African Rosewood.
http://www.edroman.com/customshop/wood/bubinga.htm

According to Ed Roman.:smile:


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

There are bubinga acoustics out there mainly only from handbuild outfits. They are visually stunning and sound quite good from what I hear. It is however a very difficult wood to work with. Very dense and it just laughs at sandpaper.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Ah yes, good old Ed. :wink: I will say however, that the wood he used for those guitars is really very nice looking.



Greenman said:


> Also known as African Rosewood.
> http://www.edroman.com/customshop/wood/bubinga.htm
> 
> According to Ed Roman.:smile:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah I knew there had to be a reason why it's not used more often. Thanks to you and Greenman for the info.



Antz_Marchin said:


> There are bubinga acoustics out there mainly only from handbuild outfits. They are visually stunning and sound quite good from what I hear. It is however a very difficult wood to work with. Very dense and it just laughs at sandpaper.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

What a gorgeous wood, but yeah, I've only ever seen it on basses. I had 2 Warwick Thumb basses in the early 90s. Natural finish that I would oil every month or so. Very nice.

It is a very nice wood indeed. Ed Roman is someone not to be listened to or trusted, but those are nice figured woods he's showing, though the last picture is a Warwick bass.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

james on bass said:


> though the last picture is a Warwick bass.


Good eye. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Jim SOloway uses a lot of figured bubinga for his Swan guitars.

I love bubinga personally, but it is quite heavy.

AJC


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Its a beautiful wood...but I would take flame maple over it personally for decorative purposes...


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

Greenman said:


> Also known as African Rosewood.
> http://www.edroman.com/customshop/wood/bubinga.htm
> 
> According to Ed Roman.:smile:





Kenmac said:


> Ah yes, good old Ed. :wink: I will say however, that the wood he used for those guitars is really very nice looking.



never listen to the crap the flows from zED's mouth


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah I know Ed's full of it, that's why I put the winking smilie in my response. :smile:


Roidster said:


> never listen to the crap the flows from zED's mouth


----------

